# Atwood 6 Gallon Hot H2O Heater



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

While on our 1st spring camping trip last week, I could smell propane outside from the hot water heater area. The hot water heater was off, yet still smelled propane. Opened up the access door and it appears the solenoid valve is leaking past, allowing propane out of the burner tip. Can the solenoid valve be rebuilt or does it have to be replaced? Also, I believe my propane tanks are low on propane, can the low propane inventory cause the solenoid valve to leak past?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No and No to your questions.

You will mostly likely need to replace the entire valve assemble but if you know that then you can at least try to take yours apart to clean it.

Low propane level will cause the water heater not to start or flame out once running but any propane smell should quickly dissipate.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> No and No to your questions.
> 
> You will mostly likely need to replace the entire valve assemble but if you know that then you can at least try to take yours apart to clean it.
> 
> Low propane level will cause the water heater not to start or flame out once running but any propane smell should quickly dissipate.


Thanks for the feed back. I will try cleaning the one I have and will also start looking for a new solenoid valve.


----------

